# Need help with DSL wiring



## rspetti (May 29, 2002)

I'm wondering if anyone out there would be able to answer my question for me. I have DSL from DirecTV, but I'm getting rediculously slow download speeds (at times slower than dialup). I partially blame Verizon, my 'last mile' provider, but also am curious about the wiring inside my house.

Would rewiring the line that goes from the incoming service to my computer to CAT5e make a huge difference? Currently it's the original plain old telephone wire that was put in when the house was built 50 years ago. Also, the line to my computer runs right next to the incoming electrical. Does that cause any interference, and should I reroute it around there?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

Ray


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

The line quality can matter... My inlaws had to rewire their house to get DSL to work. In fact, SBC wouldn't install it unless they did.


----------



## J Rath (Apr 14, 2002)

Rewiring to CAT5e should help with the line quality, but I'm not sure if it would make a "huge difference". I suspect it would depend on how much interference is on the wire now. If you suspect it is Verizon, I would probably go ahead and do the rewire to eliminate the possibility it's the old wiring and give yourself more ammunition if you decide to elevate the issue with Verizon.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

What you can do is complain to Verizon about the "voice quality" on the line and have them test it out. If there is a problem, it is most likely on the outside of your home and this test should help you determine if the connection is data-quality or just voice quality. They are only required to provide dial-tone service, so it doesn't necessarily need to be data-quality.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

cnsf, that actually isn't true for DSL, only for modems. They are the DSL provider.

Rewiring to CAT5e could make a difference if the existing wire is damaged, or if you have two phone lines running down an untwisted (plain) wire. It could make some difference anyways. Talk to them about it! The easy way to test first is to run a direct CAT5e drop to the computer and disconnect every other wiring outside. That will tell you for sure.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Before I got DSL at my house I fixed it so that I had the DSL modem jack in before my alarm system. This allowed me to also use one Filter for the rest of the phone jacks in the house. When the installer showed up for the install, he was impressed.


----------

